# Facnor Flat Feck Furler



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

*Facnor Flat Deck Furler*

I am thinking of installing a Facnor Flat Deck furler on my Soverel 33 and I would like to hear some pros and cons of doing this. The boat is used for club racing and coastal crusing.


----------

